
Threader – A simple alternative to gnu-parallel written in Golang - voodooEntity
https://github.com/voodooEntity/threader
======
voodooEntity
First release of threader cli tool. The tool will recieve a more complex
Makefile in the future. Future releases will also contain builds for different
Archs. I hope you enjoy it .)

